# Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)



## Susanne (13. Nov. 2010)

Hatte mal meinen Teichbau ins Internet gestellt. Hab versucht, die Daten jetzt hier rein zu fitzeln. Dem ein oder anderen mag der Bericht ja noch bekannt vorkommen. Hab die Texte und Bilder nicht verändert, nur gelegentlich einen Kommentar hinzugefügt. Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Bilder von heute füge ich noch an, da sieht man dann einen sehr vernachlässigten Teich kurz vor dem Umbau 

Aber nun der ehemalige Bericht:

Mein Teich und mein Bachlauf sind erst Ende Juli 2003 fertiggeworden (zu mindestens fast) und somit noch absolut zu einer Neuanlage zu zählen. Ich möchte daher auch keine Bildergalerie machen, sondern eher auf die Punkte eingehen, die für andere in ähnlicher Lage vielleicht interessant sein könnten.


 I. Problem: maximale Teichgröße bei kleinem Grundstück

II. Problem: erforderliche Teichtiefe für Fische im Winter

III. Problem: Kinder am Wasser

IV. Problem: so naturnah wie möglich

V. Problem: Stegpfosten

VI. Sonstige Speziallösungen

VII. Das Wichtigste und eine Gesamtansicht


Zuerst sollte ich mich vielleicht korrigieren - ich habe keinen Garten mit Teich und Bachlauf sondern einen Wassergarten. Rechnet man die große Terrasse nicht zum Grundstück dazu, so habe ich vermutlich knapp 50 % des Gartens unter Wasser gesetzt. Fast alle, die meinen Gartenteich besuchen kommen, sind am Anfang erstaunt, haben sie doch ein kleines Plastikbecken erwartet, wie man es normalerweise vor Reihenhäusern findet. Hat man sich an die Größe gewöhnt, sieht es einfach spitzenmäßig aus (auch für die Besucher) – ich habe mich beim Bauen ausführlich daran gewöhnen können ;-)


*I. Problem: Teichgröße bei kleinem Grundstück*

Je größer die Wassermenge, desto stabiler die Wasserwerte. Dies war für mich eine der wichtigsten Regeln und da ich auch noch etwas Wasserfläche neben den Pflanzen sehen wollte überlegte ich mir, wie groß ich den Teich machen kann.

Um die maximale Teichgröße aus dem Grundstück "zu holen", habe ich es in Kauf genommen, dass Bäume und Büsche in unmittelbarer Teichnähe stehen (was nicht zu empfehlen ist). Die vielen Blätter sind nicht gut fürs Wasser – aber es gibt auch eine Lösung und zwar einen großen Skimmer. Der Einbau ist zwar etwas kritisch, da man die Folie einschneiden muss, wer ähnliches vorhat, dem gebe ich gerne Tipps – aber erst nächstes Jahr, wenn der Skimmer einen Winter überlebt hat ;-).

Der Skimmer ist von Oase, hat natürlich einen Deckel (Bild folgt später), ist schweineteuer, aber lohnt sich. Details auf der Homepage von Oase. Kleine Skimmer machen bei der Laubmenge im Herbst keinen Sinn, es sei denn, man hat einen Haussklaven, der den kleinen Korb mehrmals täglich entleert. Bei dem großen Skimmer ist dies nicht so oft nötig.

Die Öffnung des Skimmers ist gut 20 cm hoch, so dass der Wasserstand schwanken kann wie er will – wenn man ihn richtig einbaut arbeitet er immer optimal.




 

_Kommentar 2010: Würde ich heute wieder so machen!_


Da ich Gefälle im Garten habe, musste ich am unteren Grundstückende aufschütten. Dabei muss man die für jedes Bundesland entsprechenden Nachbarschaftsgesetzte beachten. Für Aufschüttungen in Baden-Württemberg muss man einen Abstand von 50 cm von der Grenze halten. Diese 50 cm sind aber auch ganz hilfreich für die Pflege. Muss man jedoch nicht aufschütten, könnte man rein theoretisch den Teich auch direkt an die Grenze bauen, was ich aber nicht für sinnvoll erachte!

Um die Aufschüttung zum Nachbarn hin so schmal wie möglich zu halten, habe ich eine Betonmauer gezogen. (Heute würde ich auch noch Eisenstäbe mit einbetonieren!)

Hierbei muss man noch sagen, dass die Wände im Teich viel zu senkrecht sind – wurde später korrigiert.



 

_Kommentar 2010: Würde ich heute nicht mehr so machen. Auch wenn das "Viereck" mit der Zeit zugewachsen ist, das geht sicher noch hübscher!_


*II. Problem: Teichtiefe für Fische im Winter*

Um die Option zu haben, auch Fische im Teich halten zu können, sollte man meiner Meinung nach mindestens 1,20 m in die Tiefe gehen. 1 Meter würde zwar auch ausreichen, aber in so ein enges Loch rutscht Sand und mit der Zeit bildet sich Mulm und somit wächst der Boden auch an. Optimal ist es natürlich, wenn man vom Rand langsam zur tiefsten Stelle mit ca. 30 % Gefälle herunterarbeiten kann – bei einer so kleinen Fläche ist dies allerdings nicht möglich. 

Also Platz gelassen für die Pflanzebene und dann fast senkrecht ab in die Tiefe – aber nur fast senkrecht. Schräg ist hier viel besser, da bei Bodenfrost senkrechte Wände anfälliger sind. Damit man die Folie jedoch nicht sieht (Sand bleibt hier natürlich nicht liegen), habe ich Natursteine (nicht kalkhaltig) vom Boden nach oben gemauert. Wenn das mal zugewachsen ist, sieht das sicher sehr hübsch aus.



 

_Kommentar 2010: Da das Wasser nie kristalklar war und das Licht sich meist drin gespiegelt hat, konnte man gar nicht soooo genau reinschauen, ist aber auf jeden Fall auch nach Jahren hübscher als nackte Folie_


*III. Problem: Kinder am Wasser*

Kinder und Wasser ist immer gefährlich. Ich habe nun selbst keine Kinder, die in diesem kritischen Alter sind und habe daher direkt keine Kindersicherungen in oder um den Teich eingebaut. Klar ist, dass das Grundstück abgeschirmt sein muss, dass Kinder nicht einfach so reinlaufen können. Aber ich bin noch einen Schritt weitergegangen. Besuch hat Kinder und Kinder spielen gerne im Wasser. Ich habe daher den ersten Bachabschnitt so angelegt, dass Kinder dort gefahrenlos spielen können. Sowohl unter wie auch über der Folie habe ich ein Vlies gelegt, der Wasserstand ist ca. 10 cm. Es liegen viele Steine dort und auf dem Boden ist etwas Sand. Es sind fast keine Pflanzen in diesem Bereich, so bleiben meine Nerven geschont und die Kleinen sind zufrieden und bleiben auch in diesem Abschnitt. Aufsicht ist natürlich oberstes Gebot – aber der Besuch geht ja auch wieder und die Kinder kommen selten alleine ;-)



 

_Kommentar 2010: Das war eine sehr gute Entscheidung damals, ich war immer sehr entspannt, wenn die Kinder dort gespielt haben. Ich hab nur irgendwann die Steine noch festgemauert, da die Kids die immer abgebaut haben und dann die Folie geknickt ist_



*IV. Problem so naturnah wie möglich*

So naturnah wie möglich wollte ich das Projekt gestalten und habe mir daher Gedanken über natürliche Filtermöglichkeiten gemacht. Im Teich gibt es nicht so viel Platz für Pflanzen (außer Unterwasserpflanzen und etwas schilfähnliches am Rand) – aber dafür im Bachlauf. Pflanzen wachsen und brauchen dazu Nährstoffe, Pflanzen zurückschneiden ist somit wie Nährstoffe aus dem Teich werfen – auf die Kürze formuliert. Eine Bachbiegung im Bachlauf wurde also zum Pflanzfilter. Löcherziegelsteine (die hoffentlich den Frost überstehen) lassen das Wasser (und die darin erhaltenen Nährstoffe) in den Pflanzfilter. 

Das meiste Wasser fließt natürlich oben über den Pflanzfilter. 



 



 

Aber diese Bilder sagen hier sicher mehr wie Worte. Der Sand bietet massig Platz für viele nützlichen Bakterien. Für einen Koiteich wäre es sicherlich nicht Filter genug, aber für ein paar Goldorfen im nächsten Jahr dürfte es reichen.

_Kommentar 2010: Wasser war die ganzen Jahre in Ordnung. Wobei der Teich dieses Jahr auch überlebt hat, ohne, dass der Bachlauf ein einziges Mal an war. Dafür muffelt das Wasser (im Teich) jetzt ein winziges bißchen, im Bachlauf ist es okay. Am Bachlauf habe ich immer wieder nachgebessert, dass man z.B. das Wasser auch fließen sieht, habe ich ein paar Stellen nachträglich verengt. Den Bachlauf werde ich beim Umbau jetzt auch anfassen, bis auf den Übergang zum Teich zwangsweise_


*V. Problem: Stegpfosten*

Ein Steg, um die Füße ins Wasser zu hängen oder einfach das Leben im Teich besser beobachten zu können. Der Wunsch war da – die Lösung inzwischen auch. (Ich hatte gelesen, dass man Baukübel mit Sand befüllt in den Teich stellen und darin die Pfosten für den Steg enden lassen soll. Gefiel mir aber nicht.)

Ich habe vier Pfähle einbetoniert (Achtung – Holz kann modern – also keinen Kontakt zur Erde, Kies zum besseren Wasserablauf drunter). 2 Pfähle so dicht wie möglich an den Teich, die anderen beiden so weit hinten wie möglich. 2 dicke fette Balken drauf geschraubt und der Rest ist Kinderspiel. Fragt mich in 10 Jahren, ob das Teil noch steht – ich wusste das nämlich nicht, dass die Pfähle nicht die Erde berühren sollen.





_Kommentar 2010: Jaja, die faulenden Balken, inzwischen wippt der Steg schon. Der Neubau bekommt keine Holzpfähle mehr!!!_

Der gute Nebeneffekt beim Steg: Die Steckdosen sind drunter – zusätzlich regengesichtert durch ein Blech, damit durch die Ritzen kein Wasser läuft.



 


Ebenfalls gut: 

Hinter dem Steg sieht man den Skimmer  
fast nicht!

(hier mit geschlossenem Deckel).



 


*VI. Sonstige Speziallösungen*

Ein Wasserüberlauf ist Pflicht, wenn’s so eng ist – soll ja nicht zum Nachbarn laufen.

Einfaches frostsicheres Rohr stabil in Erde eingeschichtet, Folienzipfel ins Rohr gelegt, vor dem Rohreingang noch einen kleinen „Damm“ unter die Folie gebaut. Wenn das Wasser über den Damm läuft fließt das Wasser über das schräg liegende Rohr ab und versickert. Bei lehmhaltigen Boden wäre eine Kiesgrube sinnvoll. Teich auf Höchststand befüllen und erst dann einrichten und testen!



 

_Kommentar 2010: Hat sauber seine Funktion erfüllt die ganzen Jahre, so gut, dass ich jetzt sogar Regenwasser direkt vom Dach in den Teich laufen lasse, absolut keine Angst vor falschem Überlauf_


Die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Bachlaufes habe ich nachträglich durch kleine Halbinseln sichtbarer gemacht.

Wasserbewegungen sind nur sichtbar, wenn sich Wasser verwirbelt, ob durch eine kleine Stau-/Wasserfallstufe oder auch durch Steine im Bachbett oder Verengungen.



 


Natürlich habe ich auch einen Wasserfall am Ende es Bachlaufes eingeplant.

Die Platte mit einer leichten Schräge nach unten gut eingeklebt auf zuvor aufgemauertes Material natürlich mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet hilft, aus einer geringen Wasserdurchlaufmenge einen schön breiten durchgängigen Wasservorhang zu gestalten.



 

_Kommentar 2010: Lief die ganzen Jahre gut, könnte nur noch mehr Wasser durchlaufen, aber dazu hätte ich eine stärkere Pumpe benötigt. Da die Pumpleistung mit den Jahren etwas nachgelassen hat, wurde der Wasservorhang "rissig", aber geplätschert hats immer noch schön. Hab übrigens immer noch die erste Pumpe_ 

Einen Quelle, von der Pumpe im Skimmer gespeist, befindet sich natürlich am Anfang es Bachlaufes – sozusagen an der Kinderspielmeile.



 


Die meisten und schönsten Pflanzen wachsen gerne in feuchtem/nassem Boden.

Ich habe daher am Rand des Bachlaufes viel Platz für Ufergräben gelassen, die immer schön nass sind und den Pflanzen durch nährstoffreicheren Grund optimale Wachstumsbedingungen bieten.



 

_Kommentar 2010: Die beste Pflanzenplanung hilft nichts, wenn die Pflanzen die Wasserwerte oder sonstiges nicht mögen. Bei mir durfte mit den Jahren einfach das wachsen, was dort wachsen wollte, sollte ja naturnah sein. Ich würde mir aber nicht mehr so viel Mühe beim Pflanzplan machen._ 


Ein paar kleine Lampen für einen stimmungsvollen Abend dürfen nicht fehlen.

Niedrigvolt – 4 mal 3 Watt – gesteuert durch eine Zeitschaltuhr im Sicherungskasten im Keller bringt zartes romantisches Licht von der Dämmerung bis Mitternacht und im Winter auch in den Morgenstunden. (Dass eine Pumpe durch einen FI-Schalter abgesichert gehört dürfte ja klar sein – oder?)



 


*VII: Das Wichtigste ....*

... überhaupt beim Bau eines Teiches – ob Stadtwassergarten oder sonstiges: Informieren, informieren, informieren und nochmals informieren und zwar nicht durch Bücher, sondern durch die Erfahrung anderer. Sehr dabei geholfen hat mir das Forum von Tommi. Als das Forum neu war, hatte ich das Glück, es im Internet zu finden, bevor ich gravierende Fehler gemacht habe. Ein tagelanger Baustopp war die Konsequenz. Inzwischen ist das Forum sehr stark frequentiert und dennoch wird jede Frage individuell beantwortet und ich bin natürlich längst Foreninventar. Wer hier nicht war, sollte mit dem ersten Spatenstich noch solange warten, bis er dort war. Weitere Anregungen zur Gestaltung findest Du natürlich auch dort oder z.B. auf den Seiten von Lars!

_Kommentar 2010: Forum "Tommi" hieß es damals, inzwischen unter neuer Leitung als  Forum "Hobby-Gartenteich" bekannt _

Meinen Teichvorstellung hier auf die „Kürze“ – mehr als ein Anriss der ganzen Themen kann es aktuell nicht sein. Bei Fragen findest Du mich im Forum – wo auch sonst ;-)

 Zum Abschluss noch 3 Bilder (Teich, Bachlauf und Gesamtansicht Stand 11.08.2003).



 



 

Wie man sieht, bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig – Details fehlen noch. Zur Info: Die Pflanzen wurden am 10. Juli 2003 eingesetzt und fast alle wachsen bereits klasse! Wer sich fragt, was der Steinhaufen hinter dem Steg bedeuten soll: Diese Steine waren/sind als Brunnen geplant, sollte ich einen zusätzlichen Filter benötigen, wird dieser sich im Brunnen befinden.


----------



## Susanne (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Wie nur 20 Bilder, na dann kopiere ich den Rest halt hierher:

Weitere und aktuelle Bilder (2004):



 

 

 

 

 

 

Im Sommer 2004 entstand noch eine "feuchte Wiese" und ein "Wasserspielplatz"

Bilder 2005:


----------



## Susanne (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Mein ehemaliger Nick ist leider belegt ... aber vielleicht wird er ja zufällig in den nächsten Tagen frei 

Was man alles so wiederfindet


----------



## Digicat (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Servus Susanne

Danke fürs herzeigen deines Teiches .....


----------



## Inken (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Hallo Susanne!

Gefällt mir - beides! 

Erst einmal dein Teich - nee, falsch formuliert: dein Wassergarten! Unbedeutend neidisch __ blicke ich auf deinen Bachlauf.. 

Und zum zweiten deine Teichvorstellung: aus den Tiefen des Forums hervorgeholt und mit Kommentaren versehen, was du immer wieder bzw. nie wieder so bauen würdest. Interessant zu sehen, was sich bewährt hat oder auch nicht.. 

Bin gespannt, was ihr jetzt vorhabt!


----------



## MadDog (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Hallo Susanne,
deinen Beitrag finde ich wirklich sehr gelungen. Vorallem die Erfahrungen die du gemacht hast. 
Ich werde mir garantiert etwas abgucken, da ich mit meinem Bachlauf zum Teich hin noch nicht so richtig zufrieden bin.
Ich habe Probleme beim Einlauf in den Teich aber die werde ich schon lösen.

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings: Sind die Steine im Bachlauf eingemauert oder liegen diese losen auf der Folie.


Gruß


Frank


----------



## Susanne (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

@ Helmut: Extra auf Deinen Wunsch hin 

@ Inken: Danke  - aber abwarten, bis Du ganz aktuelle Bilder siehst, ist schon seeeehr naturnah geworden die letzten Jahre . Was ich jetzt vorhabe ist ganz einfach: Warum nur 50 % der Gartenfläche unter Wassersetzen, wenn auch 100 % geht  ... okay, ganz 100 % werden es nicht werden, meine Fichte braucht ja noch ein bißchen Wurzelplatz und am Rand möchte ich dann doch noch ein paar Büschchen oder so haben, aber der Teich soll größer und tiefer werden. Ich werde den bisherigen Teich, die nasse Wiese und den Kinderspielplatz zusammenfassen, soweit möglich.

@ Frank: Die Steine im Bachlauf sind nicht gemauert. Ich habe seitlich (da Gelände leicht fallend) einfach größere Findlinge gesetzt, um den Ufergraben damit abzustützen. Die halten das sehr gut. Ich habe nur im Teil entlang der Terrasse, also im für Kinder freigegebenen Teil, die Steine dann doch zusammenzementiert, allerdings ohne jedes Fundament. Es war mir einfach lästig, nach jedem Spielen, den Bachrand zu überprüfen und nun bin ich noch relaxter, wenn Kinder zum Spielen kommen. Werd die Tage mal ein Bild einstellen, wie es gemauert aussieht, so Dich das interessiert?!
Den Quelleinlauf hab ich übrigens so gelöst, dass ich den Schlauch in die Erde eingebuddelt habe und erst an der Quelle hochkommen lasse. Dadurch ist der Schlauch stabil im Boden und kommt fast senkrecht raus. Hab den Schlauch dann über den Bachrand in den Bachlauf gelegt und mit mittelgroßen Findlingen so beschwert und kaschiert, dass es aussieht wie eine Quelle. Werde auch oft gefragt, ob das eine Quelle ist   man sieht halt weder Schlauch noch Pumpe noch Skimmer, so dass Besucher meist getäuscht werden, wenns auch total unlogisch ist so mitten in der Stadt. 

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen!
Susanne


----------



## Turbo (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Hallo Susanne

Dein Wassergarten gefällt mir. Ist immer wieder interessant wie andere das Teichfieber bekämpfen. 
Hast du noch einige aktuelle Fotos? Währe doch interessant wie sich dein Garten entwickelt hat.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Hallo Susanne,
Deine Doku, und erst recht der Teich ist echt toll!   
Es freut mich, dass es somit einige gibt, die dem Forum länger die Treue halten. Einige Ideen aus Deinem Teichbau hätte ich gern auch bei mir umgesetzt (leider habe ich nichts Vergelichbares hier im Forum entdeckt ). Da aber noch Rasenfläche auf dem Grundstück frei ist, kann es ja noch werden...


----------



## Susanne (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Der Stadtteich (Bau 2003)*

Hallo Patrik, hallo Rolf,

vielen Dank  - ich hoffe nur, Ihr nehmt das Kompliment nicht zurück, wenn Ihr den aktuell doch sehr verwahrlosten Zustand seht und im November siehts ja eh schon nimmer so toll aus.

Ich werde hier  über den Neubau berichten. Dort findet ihr auch Bilder von heute.

Grüßle 
Susanne 

P.S. Und wie versprochen noch das Bild vom gemauerten Bachlaufrand im obersten Teil des Bachlaufs:


----------

